# Anyone know if the 2016 Solace 10 w/Rim Brakes actually exists in stores?



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Hi all. I am considering a new Solace, but do not want to make the move to disc brakes. What I'd actually like is to find one with Di2 Ultegra, but the Solace 10 is worth considering. The problem I'm having is that I can not see any place on line that seems to know this model exists.

If it helps, I'm in the Wash DC area. A good price is always nice, but local dealer is probably better.

Thanks.


----------



## nsfbr (May 23, 2014)

Hi All - Just posting the answer to my own question...No. 

Scott decided to move to disc brakes exclusively for 2016. Bummer.

Well, only sort of, since it made me feel great about buying my new 2015 Solace 30. I got a rather amazing price on it at a LBS. It was an easy buying decision since at $1599 I can add Di2 Ultegra and still have $$$ left over in a big way. The RS-11 wheelset it comes with is a bit heavy, but it didn't matter what the wheels it came with were as I will roll my own soon enough.

Of course, I have no idea how to replace a groupset, especially if there is even an option to do so for the rear brake, but I'm a happy camper.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

A topic that has been discussed more in other forums, but it's so stupid that the manufacturers are switching exclusively to disc for their endurance frames. Nothing I hate more than companies pushing tech down consumers' throats that they don't want. Notice how 3D TV hasn't really caught on?

Maybe better modulation, in exchange for tougher maintenance and making any older related equipment such as wheelsets obsolete... and the pros for the most part don't want to use them, either. What does that tell you about the "need for" or "superiority" of disc over rim brakes?

I hope people don't buy in because they feel like they don't have a choice.

EDIT: Oh, and I LOVE how Paris-Roubaix was one on a Solace with rim brakes, and Scott is touting the win on their website... but only offer disc now?

NEW EDIT: Mistake on my part due to Scott's website being confusing... Paris-Roubaix was won on a Foil (guess you can win the endurance race on the aero frame...). But their website still touts the Solace as a "cobble eating machine" and then shows a picture of Team IAM guy riding rim brake Solace instead of disc...


----------

